# Disney's Luca



## Veho (Apr 28, 2021)

Disney's Luca: The Shape of Water for kids   

​


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice looking sea monsters ever!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 6, 2021)

that dad looks a lot like this guy:


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 6, 2021)

Yeah from "Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs"!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 7, 2021)

AsPika2219 said:


> Yeah from "Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs"!


Yes him LOL


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2021)

AsPika2219 said:


> Yeah from "Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs"!


I love that cartoon


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 20, 2021)

More trailers...





... and the movie is now LIVE on Disney Plus (Hotstar)! Enjoy watching stream online guys!


----------

